# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 4/10/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning! 

*White Bass Run Update- Just yesterday we heard of our first white bass being caught in the river on Pink Rooster Tails. It was only a few, but it's a good indicator the run should be upon us in a few days. Target white bass with Rooster Tails or Gulp minnows on a 1/16 or 1/8 oz "doubled up" jig. *

Walleye- The walleye have moved out of the river and are headed out to rest before transitioning to feeding (about 7 -10 days away from targeting willows). This is typically a good time to target crappie and next week start tossing jigs/crawlers or jigs/minnows near the willows for feeding 'eyes.

Crappie- We are just starting to get reports of crappie in Berlin and Walborn. Fish still remain fairly deep with the cooler weather we continue to have. Look for fish in 10-15 feet of water with 1/32 and 1/16 oz jigs tipped with maggots or small minnows. 

Hot Baits- small minnows, 1/16 oz jigs and panfish assassins

Catfish- Catfish have been surprisingly active all week in the shallow warmer water around most of the more common shore fishing spots. Look for them in shallow water near shore on Sunny days. 

Hot baits -Nightcrawlers and Shrimp


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been patiently waiting for your report....

Also, I think you meant 4/10/20 report...unless you're Dr. Emmett Brown


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost 1 small crappie in the brush at DC. Other than that, they were holding in large schools out in 15 fow.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

What is the water temp? I'm not sold on the accuracy of mylakeinfo.com.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishnguy said:


> What is the water temp? I'm not sold on the accuracy of mylakeinfo.com.
> I was showing anywhere between 55-58 degree


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishnguy said:


> What is the water temp? I'm not sold on the accuracy of mylakeinfo.com.


between 55-58 degree


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

52 degree water temp today. Skunked looking for crappie in 15 fow.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

We caught a few in 20’ of water right on the break to shallower water. They were down about 15’. That’s where we marked most of the crappies but getting them to bite was tough.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Marks like this all day but not a bite.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Lots of white bass being caught in the river. We are getting solid reports of people catching up to 50 per trip. 

Crappie reports continue to be fish in 15-20' depth range and lots of females with eggs. No limits reported but fish being caught in that depth range seems consistent on Berlin.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Where would be a good spot to take a kid white bass fishing on Berlin?I’m not looking for anyone’s hot spot but I’m guessing near the tall tales shop area by deer creek reservoir?? I’m not keeping any fish just want to get my 11 yr old on some fish and possibly get him a fish Ohio white bass.
Any info appreciated.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> Where would be a good spot to take a kid white bass fishing on Berlin?I’m not looking for anyone’s hot spot but I’m guessing near the tall tales shop area by deer creek reservoir?? I’m not keeping any fish just want to get my 11 yr old on some fish and possibly get him a fish Ohio white bass.
> Any info appreciated.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Fish2Win said:


> Where would be a good spot to take a kid white bass fishing on Berlin?I’m not looking for anyone’s hot spot but I’m guessing near the tall tales shop area by deer creek reservoir?? I’m not keeping any fish just want to get my 11 yr old on some fish and possibly get him a fish Ohio white bass.
> Any info appreciated.


Yea good spot. This cold slowed the bit. Was there yesterday evening. Slow bit. All males


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Fish2Win said:


> Where would be a good spot to take a kid white bass fishing on Berlin?I’m not looking for anyone’s hot spot but I’m guessing near the tall tales shop area by deer creek reservoir?? I’m not keeping any fish just want to get my 11 yr old on some fish and possibly get him a fish Ohio white bass.
> Any info appreciated.


Anywhere from the dam back near Murphy's Muffler Shop (The Old Stanley Pool Area) up to the water works on Gaskill, underneath the 225 Bridge or near the Gaskill Bridge area (depending on water depth), or near the "Log Jam" area which is almost directly across from our shop (you would essentially park at the gravel parking lot on 225 and walk a bit downstream until the river mouth opens up. Lots of deep holes there.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Tall Tales said:


> Anywhere from the dam back near Murphy's Muffler Shop (The Old Stanley Pool Area) up to the water works on Gaskill, underneath the 225 Bridge or near the Gaskill Bridge area (depending on water depth), or near the "Log Jam" area which is almost directly across from our shop (you would essentially park at the gravel parking lot on 225 and walk a bit downstream until the river mouth opens up. Lots of deep holes there.


I caught them almost to the log jam area. In the bend where the tree extends over the river and has an old swing rope hanging off it. They are in the river but like I said this cold snap has slowed the bit. All I caught are males so far. Females shouldn't be that far behind right?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

tim sapara said:


> I caught them almost to the log jam area. In the bend where the tree extends over the river and has an old swing rope hanging off it. They are in the river but like I said this cold snap has slowed the bit. All I caught are males so far. Females shouldn't be that far behind right?



Would I be better in a boat or on land? Wasn’t sure if I could get in there due to depth with my crappie boat.
Thx for reply’s


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The closest ramp is German Church Rd. The water level
Is pretty high right now but I wouldn’t take a full sized boat up that far. You could easily get past Rock Hill Rd but the river gets skinny further up.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> The closest ramp is German Church Rd. The water level
> Is pretty high right now but I wouldn’t take a full sized boat up that far. You could easily get past Rock Hill Rd but the river gets skinny further up.


Ok thx


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just got back from the mahoning area above Berlin, not much happening some cars at the lot in town no one at rock hill , greenbower, price st. No one along 225 or the gravel lot by tall tales. Tried at the bridges for awhile and nada.. but was nice getting out of the house for a bit, should improve after this weekend s warm up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Weather "guesser" saying rain then snow this evening and prob tomorrow again!
EDIT: Thursday's snow now moved to Friday(another guess?) Any way, 2-3 inches expected! Get the augers out! April ice fishing might be in the forecast!! Stranger things have happened-Whoever expected a PANDEMIC??


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> Weather "guesser" saying rain then snow this evening and prob tomorrow again!


Weather "guesser" is the truest statement ever!! haha


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

snag said:


> I just got back from the mahoning area above Berlin, not much happening some cars at the lot in town no one at rock hill , greenbower, price st. No one along 225 or the gravel lot by tall tales. Tried at the bridges for awhile and nada.. but was nice getting out of the house for a bit, should improve after this weekend s warm up.
> Snag... Are you from the alliance area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nope. I just like fishing in that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Was going go hit the river this morning, went to Atwood instead. 1 tiny gill on the slow death. Next week looks promising. Hopefully this is the last week of this cold crap.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Was going go hit the river this morning, went to Atwood instead. 1 tiny gill on the slow death. Next week looks promising. Hopefully this is the last week of this cold crap.


Hope it is the end of it also! Want to get the boat out and relax a little!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

only job you get paid at right or wrong.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That area has been packed all week snag. The center post on the path to the DC dam was also down again on Monday. Last time I was out was Monday and I got the skunk from shore.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

With that post being down, are you allowed to drive back? I could've sworn it was posted authorized vehicles only...


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We have been getting lots of calls this week looking for white bass reports. Almost all of them start with "I dont see any cars parked there so I'm guessing they aren't catching them..." Please don't base the fishing on the amount of cars that are in the parking lots or along the roads. Many people get dropped off to reduce the appearance of "how good the fishing is" and many also live along the river and simply walk to their spots. Especially with COVID 19, you will see less and less people who want to share their success or make it obvious the fishing is good to keep the more casual fishermen at bay. Typically, by the time you see a bunch of cars, it's usually 4 or 5 days late. We see the same thing happen with the walleye. One of the best days we've had for white bass so far has been on the morning we had all the snow last week. 

I'll do my best to keep you guys posted on reports, but they are very limited as our foot traffic is really slow with the Coronavirus stuff going on.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

StarkFisherman said:


> With that post being down, are you allowed to drive back? I could've sworn it was posted authorized vehicles only...



No and that will be the fastest way to get that area shut down for good. It’s a water supply reservoir. 
You’re also not allowed to park on the westbound side of Greenbower either (Posted) but that hasn’t stopped the hoards from doing so. 
They are not giving tickets right now but that could change in a hurry.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

drove past greenbower the other day. Literally a car parked at the bridge right in front of a no parking sign.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s true some yo yo is going to it shut down for good, I texted the ranger about the trail being used so I’ll see if he responds. I saw him go by the price st bridge yesterday. They close that I’ll have to by water , plan on that trip soon up toward the bridges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Tall Tails ; Thank you for your report . Also you are right about "day late & dollar short " with the thing about all the cars along the road .


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> No and that will be the fastest way to get that area shut down for good. It’s a water supply reservoir.
> You’re also not allowed to park on the westbound side of Greenbower either (Posted) but that hasn’t stopped the hoards from doing so.
> They are not giving tickets right now but that could change in a hurry.


People are parked there all the time I always thought it was just parking till I noticed the signs. Other side of the road there’s room for 2 or so nice muddy pull off. I’ve seen 6-8 cars on the no parking side tho. One time I pulled up behind the only truck there. He wasn’t catching and neither were we till I put a vibe on and casted right in the white water. Slammed white bass. He watched us catch prob 20 and left.... sprayed my truck with mud and gravel.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Vinnyt said:


> People are parked there all the time I always thought it was just parking till I noticed the signs. Other side of the road there’s room for 2 or so nice muddy pull off. I’ve seen 6-8 cars on the no parking side tho. One time I pulled up behind the only truck there. He wasn’t catching and neither were we till I put a vibe on and casted right in the white water. Slammed white bass. He watched us catch prob 20 and left.... sprayed my truck with mud and gravel.


Can't beat the Vibe for fishing fast water!!! Gets down in there where the fish are!


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone been getting any eyes at Berlin? Thinking about taking my boat down there for the first time tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

btownbb270 said:


> Has anyone been getting any eyes at Berlin? Thinking about taking my boat down there for the first time tomorrow afternoon.


They should start feeding heavy once this cold snap is over


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

snag said:


> That’s true some yo yo is going to it shut down for good, I texted the ranger about the trail being used so I’ll see if he responds. I saw him go by the price st bridge yesterday. They close that I’ll have to by water , plan on that trip soon up toward the bridges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to the ranger a few weeks ago. He said due to all the issues with people leaving trash, they're kicking people off the bridges. A buddy of mine was at Walborn last week and watched the ranger hand out fines and kick people off the price street bridge. They ain't playin around.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> They should start feeding heavy once this cold snap is over


Will it ever be over? haha


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

OK i just got back from the river , end of 62 & seen an other member of OGF in parking lot before & after I left . Sure hope he did better than i did ! I just more or less was checking out the creek to see how it changed from last year . Some of the good spots last year aint the best looking this year . Also stopped in at Tall Tails & bought another plug as I say to keep them in business of what we all love to do . He said next week should be better . OK good fishing to all OGF members.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That was me out that way, got some minnows at tall tales and headed downstream. Boy that area is really overgrown now with briars. No more four wheel trails to walk on. Went on down to the power lines for one nice perch, no white bass and no people to avoid..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Took the yak up through greenbower and rockhill. Wasnt expecting to catch much with this cold front, but more or less wanted to see how far i could get up the river. Probably made it up a good 2-3 miles before a tree laying across the river stopped me. Didnt catch nothing but man, there is some going to be some crappie honey holes up there once they start spawning.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw that area near greenbower and rock hill all flooded, it does look like a good crappie area for spawning. I’ll b up that to with the canoe. Did you launch at the crappy area by greenbower bridge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

snag said:


> I saw that area near greenbower and rock hill all flooded, it does look like a good crappie area for spawning. I’ll b up that to with the canoe. Did you launch at the crappy area by greenbower bridge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that area is so washed out anymore its hard to even get down there. You can launch a kayak or small jon boat but thats about it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

2;30 today walked around on top of the greenbower bridge counted 17teen of the blue aluminum bottles.over the gaurd rails. I,m to old to crawl over the area. great place for a can picker. dnr shuts them down they,ll be the first to scream.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The same thing along the river upstream, some guy drinking along the way dropping cans and hanging them on limbs to mark his way. No bag with me to collect them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Well thats funny Snag while i was there this morning i picked up a bag of cans along my way checking out the creek & found 1 can in a tree lol . And from what bountyhunter said before your post Im gonna have to stop at Greenbower & pick up some cans also . I always have a bag with me to clean up cans , cuz thats my camping money fur my trappers meet in September .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Trapperebeck said:


> fur my trappers meet in September .


I bet "DIE-HARD" is your favorite movie!(Good for you, man!)


----------

